# REVIEW: Lumonite Compass R



## nickdano (Nov 29, 2017)

Helloto everyone, today we will see the Lumonite Compass R review, aflashlight sent to me from Lumonite, so i’ll take the chance tothank you all for the opportunity given to me. Here you are theofficial flashlight page 


http://www.lumonite.com/en/lumonite_compass_r/


Iwant to remind you in advance that my reviews are at the amateurlevel, the data entered are found with common level tools (so theymay differ from those of the parent company) and only express mypersonal opinion.

Well,thank you very much again and let's start with the review

PACKAGE

Thetorch comes in a black cardboard box that has a transparent plasticwindow on the front, from which you can see the torch alreadyinserted into the elastic band support. In addition to this, thereare the writings on the front: the manufacturer's trademark, the nameof the torch, and some letters that indicate that the torch is readyfor use and rechargable via usb via a dedicated charger.




[URL="https://i.imgur.com/ehtRigK.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/ehtRigK.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Onthe sides there is just the trademark of the manufacturer.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/R18GnZp.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/R18GnZp.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Inthe back are written some features and torch data that is guaranteedfor 5 years.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/0uZb8JX.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/0uZb8JX.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Withinthe box we find: the torch, the elastic band with the carrier supportinserted, another elastic band (which has the function of connectingbetween the torch holder, a special hook and the back of the mainband; by doing so you will get a band that will stick to the head notonly on the bonnet, sides and back, but also on the top), Metal Clip,Owner Charger, Stocking Oring, and Multilingual Manual[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/VPmv271.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/VPmv271.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/t3u6D4X.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/t3u6D4X.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/BXaBt7y.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/BXaBt7y.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/OIjD23s.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/OIjD23s.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/yUYmyLc.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/yUYmyLc.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]THEFLASHLIGHT[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thetorch is already inserted in the special port, which in turn isalready inserted into the elastic band. The dimensions are common fora single 18650 frontal angle (length 10.5 cm, head diameter at thepoint of greatest dimension 3 cm, at the point of smaller dimensionis 2 cm, body diameter 2 cm, tailcap diameter 2.4 cm, weight withbattery 101 grams Weight without battery 53 gr.) which thanks to this(pre-lit) battery and the XHP50 LED can deliver up to 1200 lumens.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/9gIEi3N.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/9gIEi3N.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/LwkDLdv.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/LwkDLdv.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Hereyou are some comparison pictures with a Bic Lighter and the OlightH1R Nova:[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/uPEGxcH.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/uPEGxcH.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/xuCEdjh.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/xuCEdjh.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/K95nA9H.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/K95nA9H.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/PHicnHP.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/PHicnHP.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Noticethe difference about the TIR optic of the two; the Lumonite has theoptic with smaller facets.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Atthe top of the head, we find the symbol of the mother-house,recalling the needle of a compass. The head of the torch is notcircular or squared, but rather has a special shape with corners androunded parts; this to make placement of the torch beam easier whenplaced on the head (this allows the torch to not roll)[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/mVaJtQw.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/mVaJtQw.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/XpR83cs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/XpR83cs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Below,at the front of the head, we find the faceted TIR lens, embossedabout 2mm in the head; around the lens there is a bezel of smoothsilver metal. On the left side of the head, slightly inclined withrespect to the lens, we find the ignition button; also surrounded bya smooth silver metal ring. The button, yellow rubber, has a shortrun, has a good tactile feed and gives a click sound.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/lCJ1EYS.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/lCJ1EYS.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Atthe back of the head there are: the hole to tie the torch to thelanyard, and some grooves that serve to disperse the heat thatdevelops with a flashlight on.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/p3y0LG9.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/p3y0LG9.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/2aKc35r.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/2aKc35r.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Immediatelyunder the head, there are 4 protuberances that serve as thedispersing mass of the heat produced by the led.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/bfj9HyZ.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/bfj9HyZ.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Belowthis, the torch would be smooth if it were not for light wobbles thatdelimit the position where the torch is attached to the band. Righthere is the Lumonite brand with the name of the torch. The letteringis perfect and cared every single part of it. [/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/Is87uYD.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/Is87uYD.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Fromhere you get to the tailcap, which has a small smooth part with thename of the parent; and a big, all-rounded part. Between the twoparts there is a slight groove.[/FONT][/COLOR] 


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/tCpYIdy.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/tCpYIdy.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Onthe bottom of the tailcap there is an attachment for the owner'scharger, which is made up of a silver metal rim with grooves (all atthe same level as the tailcap) and center, a rounded golden / brassmetal part (which sinks about 1mm compared to tailcap).[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/TCtIdJP.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/TCtIdJP.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thetorch has a smooth black anodization, perfect in every part, whichoffers great scratch resistance. The threads are anodised, except forthe last millimeter, of normal size and well-greased; they run verysmoothly, without problems.[/FONT][/COLOR] 


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/LYgWpX8.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/LYgWpX8.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thetailcap pole (which I remember also has the function of charging theproprietary battery) is composed of two silver semicircles (startingfrom the outermost part and going to the inner one), a circle of gold(higher) and one spherical always of gold color (lower than the othertwo parts); divided by a plastic material.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/m8kijOl.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/m8kijOl.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/vkDrNrr.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/vkDrNrr.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Insidethe torch body is drawn the way in which the battery should beinserted, ie with the positive pole towards the tailcap.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/FS84kQb.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/FS84kQb.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Atthe pole on the torch head, we find a spring.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/aej0Nig.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/aej0Nig.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]OBJECTS[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Asmentioned earlier, the torch comes with the owner's charger,proprietary battery, headband, clip and user manual.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]CHARGER[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thecharger is made up of a black, flattened rubber cable, 50cm long; atone end it has a USB connection and on the other, the magneticattachment to hook to the tailcap.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/lTOE726.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/lTOE726.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/0rYfoZs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/0rYfoZs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Onboth ends there is a small piece of rigid reinforcing rubber, wherethe cable connects to the two ends; so that threads inside the cabledo not break. This small rubber part is black on the side of the USBattachment, while on the other side it is transparent; as the LED(green-red) light comes out indicating the state of the batteryduring charging (the LED will turn red when the battery has reached4.24V).[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/lwXoPbN.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/lwXoPbN.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/LhvyhWH.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/LhvyhWH.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thepart of the battery charger that attaches to the torch is round,black metallic material. On the outside there is the Lumonite brand,while in the inside there is a brass-colored metal circle and acylinder with a rounded protruding part in the center; this cylinderhas a spring inside it, so it will fit perfectly to the rounded parton the tailcap.[/FONT][/COLOR] 


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/0rYfoZs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/0rYfoZs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/xNwc13Y.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/xNwc13Y.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]CLIP[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121] [FONT=Arial]Theclip is made of metallic black material that offers a greatresistance and a remarkable grip on the fabric. The resistance givenby the clip makes it difficult to fix it to the torch. (the anodizingof the torch remains perfect even after forcing the clip to secureit).[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/xDWHEpQ.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/xDWHEpQ.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/NfkfTtG.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/NfkfTtG.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]BAND[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Theband is elastic material (more often than the usual frontal torsobands), gray and black with the Lumonite logo printed. It is reallywell done and cared for in detail.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/jvZlAZs.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Atone end there is a black plastic passageway, embossed above themotherboard mark, allowing the headband to pass and adjust the headto the user's head.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/SQcrb4l.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/SQcrb4l.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Atthe other end there is a "black hole" black plasticpassageway that acts as a passer-by for the band.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/qy9yO59.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/qy9yO59.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Onthe band is the metallic attachment that allows the flashlight to beattached to it. This hook can be moved along the band; on the groovesin the upper part of the "beak" the torch will be fixed,there are in turn the grooves that serve as seats for the metal hookthat will turn the normal headband (which clamps around it) in aelastic band also at the top (in order to make the render strongerand more stable the torch in case, for example, running in use).[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/ehp8f20.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/ehp8f20.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/xJR72o1.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/xJR72o1.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/NgEsjLd.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/NgEsjLd.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thesecond part of the band is removable, and connects the front to theback of the head; thanks to a silver metallic hook, with remarkableelastic qualities. At the ends of this band (having the sameiconography and the same good bill of the other) there are the samehooks on the main band; one acts as a bandwidth for the band itselfto adjust the size by forming a slit, the other being hooked to theback of the main band. The silver metallic hook is threaded into theslot created by the passageway, and can slide freely unless fixed tothe main hook.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/PENgk6R.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/PENgk6R.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/wCyXsTd.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/wCyXsTd.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/Zx9PN4z.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/Zx9PN4z.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/D7Tfn13.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/D7Tfn13.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]BATTERY[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Theproprietary battery has the feature to have; on the one hand thenegative pole, and on the other the poles, divided by a black plasticinsulator, the positive pole is protruding. This format allows thebattery to be charged inside the torch. NB, It is not possible torecharge other types of batteries except the one of the home, withthe specified construction features listed above.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/iCTUNot.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/iCTUNot.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/i1hy3jv.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/i1hy3jv.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/50thRMP.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/50thRMP.jpg[/img[/URL]]





[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thecell is a 3500 mAh Li-ion 18650, lusonite lurking. On the cell of thelaw, the following abbreviation is LCB18650.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/rr118X4.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/rr118X4.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Hereyou are in comparison with a 18650 Keeppower and an Olight batteryhaving the same constructive features:[/FONT][/COLOR] 
[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/fnbvbtR.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/fnbvbtR.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/6IbbWpy.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/6IbbWpy.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]UI[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]TheUI of the torch is not difficult to learn and remember; is similar tothat of other torches of the same size:[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Witha single click the torch lights up at the stored level, with anotherclick, the torch goes off.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Whenthe torch is on, press and hold the button to cycle Low, Medium andHigh (80,240 and 630 lumens respectively).[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Whenthe torch is turned on and the torch is off, pressing the buttontwice will turn the torch on the turbo level (1200 Lumen). Press twomore times to return the torch to the stored level.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Toaccess the Moolight (5 Lumen) level, press and hold the button fortwo seconds with the torch turned off.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Toput the flashlight into Lock, just hold down the button for more thantwo seconds with the torch turned off. To unlock the torch, do thesame.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thistorch also has the function of signaling the battery charge level byflashing; To do this you must lock or unlock the torch. By doingthis, the LED will blink at the Mooonlight level, based on theflashes you will see the actual charge level of the battery:[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]5flashes = greater than 80% charge.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]4flashes = 60-80% charge.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]3flashes = 40-60% charge.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]2flashes = 20-40% charge.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]1blinking = less than 20% charge.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thisis the life of the torch at various levels, declared by the house:[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Turbo= 1h and 40min[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]High= 3h and 40min[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Medium= 8h and 40min[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Low= 40 h[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Moonlight= 25 days[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]BEAMAND PAINT[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thebeam, given by the faceted TIR lens, is flood; but still manages tolight well about 45-50m ahead of him.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thespill starts at about the tip of the feet.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Followingthe photo of the beam opening:[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/K9blOV3.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/K9blOV3.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Here'sa photo of the beam about 20cm from the wall (do not take the beamcolor into this picture, as the wall is not white, it is a yellowishcolor).[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/eFiCibo.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/eFiCibo.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thetint is a cool coolwhite not too cold, with no dominant inparticular.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Hereis a comparison between the light tint of the Lumonite Compass R(coolwhite on the right) and the Olight H1R Nova (neutral white onthe left).[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/19RTWgu.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/19RTWgu.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Next,some beamshots at 10m. From the door, in the levels; turbo, high, midand low.[/FONT][/COLOR]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/wnYdBVW.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/wnYdBVW.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/CUh9CFE.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/CUh9CFE.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/X2LTVZJ.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/X2LTVZJ.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/FM6YDmP.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/FM6YDmP.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Hereyou are some beamshots at 25 m. from the wall to the levels; turbo,high, mid and low.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/ZjqiXNi.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/ZjqiXNi.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/oBW0oPg.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/oBW0oPg.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/bmn4GWg.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/bmn4GWg.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/PZMEHU3.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/PZMEHU3.jpg[/img[/URL]]




[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Aphoto of the torch hanging on a metal door.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]DATAAND RUNTIME[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Followthe Lumen, Lux graphics and the high-level runtime.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/HAYbxRL.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/HAYbxRL.jpg[/img[/URL]]


[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/9VW4PFG.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/9VW4PFG.jpg[/img[/URL]]



[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Theruntime shows the lux detected at the test of the ceiling bounce:[/FONT][/COLOR]




[img][URL="https://i.imgur.com/QHbKm4u.jpg%5B/img"]https://i.imgur.com/QHbKm4u.jpg[/img[/URL]]






[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]PERSONALOPINION[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Thetorch in my opinion is really well made and cared for in the smallestdetails; these days I have used it a lot, both for the review and forpersonal use during hiking, fishing, and searching for mushrooms.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Andevery time I used it I got more and more convinced of its excellentbill, to put it all I did was Mid and High levels on almost everyoccasion, I used the turbo just a couple of times in the mountains tolight up well the surroundings.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Inaddition to this, the presence of the magnet makes it very useful forwork use, I used it to illuminate the car trunk so high when all thelugs I use for fishing have come out of a backpack.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]PROS[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Integrated charging[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Robustness[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Excessive size and weight, perfect tohold in or use as frontal[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Greatlight emitted[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Duration[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Moonlight level[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Canbe used as an angular clip[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Well-studded band that gives a greatstability to the torch[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]•[FONT=Arial]Position of the button designed tomake it more comfortable[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#212121]• [FONT=Arial]Easyto charge (for example, by car or through a power bank)[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]CONS[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Nothingto notice[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]DOYOU RECOMMEND?[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#212121][FONT=Arial]Ofcourse, I would recommend it to anyone looking for a strong frontalangular and providing a great amount of light; for example,mountain-lovers, hikers, fishing or just whoever uses a magnet torchto be able to use in the most disparate situations. Thanks to theparticular band, I would also recommend it to those looking for afront for running.[/FONT][/COLOR]

I take the opportunity to thank all ofthose who will take a few minutes to read my humble impressions andleave comments, advice, criticism and questions.

Greetings to you all! Stay tuned forthe next review!


----------



## blueridgeman (Nov 29, 2017)

Mod edit. No need to quote the entire review. Clutters up the thread. WW

Pics not working for me, says designed in Finland..is it made in China though?


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 30, 2017)

I also reviewed this headlamp. It did just great in my bad weather and flooded river submersion tests. Nice beam etc etc etc. Some of the anodizing/coating chipped off over time but then again I wasn't careful with it. The headband is a major winner. Wide strap and SS harness system much like the Fenix HL50 has.

edit. Thread moved to headlamps. Expiring redirect left in previous forum.


----------



## PolarLi (Nov 30, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Wide strap and SS harness system



I really like the concept of SS hardware, but won't a part of the SS eyelet be in contact with your forehead if used without a beanie? If it does, I assume it could feel really cold if used outside in low temps? Or maybe leave a bigger mark in your skin if used indoors for many hours?


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 5, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> I really like the concept of SS hardware, but won't a part of the SS eyelet be in contact with your forehead if used without a beanie? If it does, I assume it could feel really cold if used outside in low temps? Or maybe leave a bigger mark in your skin if used indoors for many hours?



I wear a beanie with it and my Fenix HL50 which has the same harness in the cold. Have not tried it without but there is a cold snap coming in a few days and will take it out on a night hike.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 19, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> I really like the concept of SS hardware, but won't a part of the SS eyelet be in contact with your forehead if used without a beanie? If it does, I assume it could feel really cold if used outside in low temps? Or maybe leave a bigger mark in your skin if used indoors for many hours?



Having rode out the first snow of the season in the woods I can say it was actually hot not cold. The reason being my Hot tent was about 140 F inside with my wood stove cranking. I did take it jogging on a few cold nights and yes the metal was cold however the headband is so generous in width and length it easily fit over my hat so was really comfortable.


----------



## PolarLi (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## karlthev (Dec 27, 2017)

Unfortunately there is no US dealership network.


Karl


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2017)

Jogged this dusk with the Compass Mini R. I was maybe 12 degrees F. I was wearing just the funky thin (but really useful) head cover they sell. It was comfortable. Going to take this for my next winter outing which should be kinda chilly. The 1XCR123 will offer advantages in the cranking cold.


----------



## howfe (Dec 27, 2017)

Did Armytek not patent their headlamps?

The headband looks like it is of fenix (hl50, etc.).


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 28, 2017)

howfe said:


> Did Armytek not patent their headlamps?
> 
> The headband looks like it is of fenix (hl50, etc.).



I have both the AT wizard and wizard pro, Lumonite compass R and Compass Mini and HL50. They're actually different in lots of ways IMHO.


----------



## Genzod (Dec 28, 2017)

blueridgeman said:


> ...
> 
> Pics not working for me...



At least the page loads fast.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 3, 2018)

I had posted previously however, I feel a need to indicate there does not seem to be any way of obtaining any of the lumonite headlamps. I just spent an exasperating month attempting to purchase the Navigator 3000 and even now, have not received full refund of my money. I have no doubt their products are performers however, "losing" over $30 in unrecovered costs for the "privilege" of numerous e-mails and no light just isn't worth the entertainment fee.



Karl


----------



## karlthev (Mar 15, 2019)

My last post was brought to my attention by this company this past week. In fact the full refund was recovered and, I am of the understanding their line of headlamps are now available in the US. The specific model in which I had been interested at the time of my last post has been updated to an improved version. 

Karl


----------

